# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Sharing some photos of my Pure Red Line

## newlife

*Sharing some of my Pure Red Line*








*"Thanks for viewing and do feel free to comment"*

----------


## Numbskull

wah poison thread lei!!!!


I like the first pic. Her legs are nice!! esp berried somemore!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## newlife

> wah poison thread lei!!!!
> 
> 
> I like the first pic. Her legs are nice!! esp berried somemore!!


Thanks bro....
Think this piece should be the 4th generation....
Have another 2 male exactly the same pattern....
Will take some photos they happen to come out from their warm nest...
And will stave them for a few days...and capture the entire family shoot.

----------


## hellomyfriend

the power of hakata !

----------


## whq

Solid color. Really like the coloration of the leg

----------


## newlife

> the power of hakata !


Bro....Hakata not power enough...have you seen ASSA pure red line???Much more powerful...
Mine small piece of cake...hee hee....




> Solid color. Really like the coloration of the leg


Thanks bro....I too like the legs....but not all offspring have strong intense red legs...

----------


## alvinchan80

very nice PRL... hope all your offspring comes out swee swee solid solid....  :Smile:

----------


## newlife

> very nice PRL... hope all your offspring comes out swee swee solid solid....


Thanks bro....
Will start a thread on my Crismon Pure Red Line & Pure Black Line soon....
Stay tune....

----------


## berber

> Thanks bro....
> Will start a thread on my Crismon Pure Red Line & Pure Black Line soon....
> Stay tune....


cant wait to see your shrimps~!  :Very Happy: 
your crimson and PBL brought in from japan???  :Very Happy:

----------


## newlife

> cant wait to see your shrimps~! 
> your crimson and PBL brought in from japan???


Taiwan....
Only Japan Blood line is Pure...
I believe it's true....cause the price gap between Taiwan & Japan is far too much...
Anyway....hee...just a hobbyist...as long shrimp look nice...pure or not pure also doesn't matter..hee...

----------


## berber

> Taiwan....
> Only Japan Blood line is Pure...
> I believe it's true....cause the price gap between Taiwan & Japan is far too much...
> Anyway....hee...just a hobbyist...as long shrimp look nice...pure or not pure also doesn't matter..hee...


ooo.. dont mind pm me the price you got them. want to compare  :Very Happy:  see price really alot of diff anot

----------


## newlife

Will forward you the mail...

----------


## heavenkid

> Will forward you the mail...


Bro, i am interested too. I going taiwan in a couple of wk to see see their CRS over there. Care to share with me the pricing too?

----------


## hellomyfriend

> Bro....Hakata not power enough...have you seen ASSA pure red line???Much more powerful...
> Mine small piece of cake...hee hee....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro....I too like the legs....but not all offspring have strong intense red legs...



have not encounter ASSA PRL maybe you want to share with us? thank you for the generosity. so envy of you and BERBER

----------


## newlife

> have not encounter ASSA PRL maybe you want to share with us? thank you for the generosity. so envy of you and BERBER


Here are the links for a local ASSA breeder...shrimp sources from Silane...
There are also some short briefing from the breeder's experience on why ASSA is a much better choice then Hakata in term of colorations,breeding and growth.

*http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=458424

http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=463959*

Hope this info do some helps....

----------


## hellomyfriend

> Here are the links for a local ASSA breeder...shrimp sources from Silane...
> There are also some short briefing from the breeder's experience on why ASSA is a much better choice then Hakata in term of colorations,breeding and growth.
> 
> *http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=458424
> 
> http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=463959*
> 
> Hope this info do some helps....


the information really helps alot thank you. when your turn to own the assa? hahaha

----------


## newlife

> the information really helps alot thank you. when your turn to own the assa? hahaha


If I have the chance....of cause it will be great...

----------


## Ronaldlim

help me get a few pc pbl leh haha

----------


## newlife

> help me get a few pc pbl leh haha


I myself did not get many...
Maybe you can ask Bro Ber for PBL bah....his pbl standard and solid....Made in Japan....hee hee...mine might not be pure.
And as for PRL...you can ask Bro Soon Hong for it....his ASSA very solid...and can see that they are breeding well from his thread.
Mine...Stand 1 side...or can Park 1 side lah...

----------


## berber

> I myself did not get many...
> Maybe you can ask Bro Ber for PBL bah....his pbl standard and solid....Made in Japan....hee hee...mine might not be pure.
> And as for PRL...you can ask Bro Soon Hong for it....his ASSA very solid...and can see that they are breeding well from his thread.
> Mine...Stand 1 side...or can Park 1 side lah...


bro dont like that say, your shrimps also solid no horse run, would love to get some quality HKT from you soon, 
my PBL lousy one how to compare with those power breeders. haha

----------


## Ronaldlim

Lol...........

----------


## berber

> lol...........


lol????????????

----------


## hellomyfriend

Bro berber and Bro newlife you all very humble  :Grin:

----------


## Ronaldlim

wat u mean by ?????????????

----------


## newlife

> wat u mean by ?????????????


Meaning: Why Laugh Out Loud at his Pure Black Line!!!

But true from my Heart...ber PBL really nice...

----------


## crslovers

Nice shrimps

----------


## Ronaldlim

Don't have lah

----------


## berber

> wat u mean by ?????????????


the question is what do you mean by "LOL..........."

----------


## berber

> Meaning: Why Laugh Out Loud at his Pure Black Line!!!
> 
> But true from my Heart...ber PBL really nice...


bro newlife no need to say till like that, mine are only low grade, as they still have not fully gotten their solid black legs. 

true from my heart they are not high grades. and i think your shrimps looks good as well

----------


## Ronaldlim

Oh laugh out loud lor... :Very Happy:

----------


## newlife

> bro dont like that say, your shrimps also solid no horse run, would love to get some quality HKT from you soon, 
> my PBL lousy one how to compare with those power breeders. haha


Haha....missed out your reply...
Have $$$ then have good nice shrimps...
But Don't you feel fruitful to breed out some nice pieces from a average looking batch???

----------


## avex30

I guess as a hobbist is when u manage to get it to breed and see the offspring grow than when they turn out beautiful you will feel a sense of achievement.

----------


## berber

> Haha....missed out your reply...
> Have $$$ then have good nice shrimps...
> But Don't you feel fruitful to breed out some nice pieces from a average looking batch???


yea. i think in shrimp keeping is all about having $$$. 
if you have $$$ you will have nice shrimps! haha.

fruitful feeling dont have lea! feeling of acheivment abit.
after many generation of shrimp breeding you see all the good and bad.
it becomes numb already! hahaha

----------


## newlife

> I guess as a hobbist is when u manage to get it to breed and see the offspring grow than when they turn out beautiful you will feel a sense of achievement.


Ya....slowly refine the grade....
The acheivement you get when you see nice offspring is like wow...at last I made it.




> yea. i think in shrimp keeping is all about having $$$. 
> if you have $$$ you will have nice shrimps! haha.
> 
> fruitful feeling dont have lea! feeling of acheivment abit.
> after many generation of shrimp breeding you see all the good and bad.
> it becomes numb already! hahaha


Wu Liew got nice shrimps...Bo Liew then got to be hardworking....

----------


## eviltrain

just like me~  :Very Happy:

----------


## newlife

You fall under the "Wu Liew" category...

----------


## eviltrain

no lei~ i just bought 40 pc of C grade CRS nia ~

----------


## newlife

> no lei~ i just bought 40 pc of C grade CRS nia ~


There is a reason for you to invest on this C grade CRS.....Wahahaha....

----------


## avex30

> There is a reason for you to invest on this C grade CRS.....Wahahaha....


Hahaha don't pikia his lobang bro newlife

----------


## Sulawesi

C for Cash.
Good grade.

----------


## newlife

*....Last 2 picture before I empty their nest....*

----------


## Jianyuan

Very very nice. Bo liew people like me only can see and drool hahah

----------


## Yulbrainer

> *....Last 2 picture before I empty their nest....*


Start a new project bro? Where did you put the prl now? 
Can sell cheap cheap to me  :Razz:

----------


## newlife

> Very very nice. Bo liew people like me only can see and drool hahah


Thanks for the compliments....
Actually...you can start off nice coloration in small quantity monthly...no need 1 shot buy many...

----------


## newlife

> Start a new project bro? Where did you put the prl now? 
> Can sell cheap cheap to me


House in other tank lor...
Cheap Cheap??? Hee...

----------


## Jianyuan

haha. i only managed to get a few cheap ones from NA. Start cheap cheap  :Very Happy:  Student no fundings haha.

----------


## goody992828

Wah lao long time never in this forum, suddenly you put up such posioning shrimps.... when can sponsor some into my tank?

----------


## avex30

> Wah lao long time never in this forum, suddenly you put up such posioning shrimps.... when can sponsor some into my tank?


Yea bro goody where you disappear to?? start secret project is it?? hahaha so long never see you post you swee swee shrimp?

----------


## Yulbrainer

> House in other tank lor...
> Cheap Cheap??? Hee...


 Cheap cheap = $2
Cheap = $20
Not cheap = $200
Not not cheap = $2000
LOL

Can't wait to see what you are planing for this tank  :Well done:

----------


## newlife

> Yea bro goody where you disappear to?? start secret project is it?? hahaha so long never see you post you swee swee shrimp?


Hiding at Sembawang Hill catching Shrimp from the big LongKang...was there catching shrimps last 2 weeks and met him there.

Think he gone to highest stage Liao...beard also never shave...hair never cut...maximum power liao

----------


## newlife

Testing on iPhone Camera Apps

----------


## Ecalyte

Very nice!

Bro, can I ask what camera app you use? it seems that every time I try to take pictures of my CRS with my iphone it's always so over exposed. The white is soooo bright..

----------


## newlife

You can do this way;
1) take video recording instead of photo shoot
2) pause the recording
3) screen shot

Video recording for iPhone has a better quality...

----------


## cbrian37

nice quality PRL bro

----------


## Ecalyte

Hey bro, is that how you took your pictures? problem is even on video the over exposure is still so high.. I guess there's too much light? haha..

----------


## newlife

This few pix is direct using camera...
Reduce the lights from your tank...

----------


## goody992828

> Yea bro goody where you disappear to?? start secret project is it?? hahaha so long never see you post you swee swee shrimp?


I dont have PRL to show, sure must hide lo..... can't compare liao as mine only normal CRS nia , so not nice shrimp liao, paisei to be here. can only come here to peep peep.




> Hiding at Sembawang Hill catching Shrimp from the big LongKang...was there catching shrimps last 2 weeks and met him there.
> 
> Think he gone to highest stage Liao...beard also never shave...hair never cut...maximum power liao


Wah lao bro, want to catch nice shrimp sure go your house no need to go to the hill top, lao liao cannot climb too high...

----------


## gryphon

Very swee PRLs! Why are they in breeding box, selective breeding??

----------

